# Problem At File Trip With Save



## ArcHeLL (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello I Am New Here But I Have A Problem When I Am Going To Download This File http://filetrip.net/f4429-%5BUPDATED%5D-Pokemon-Diamond-100%25-Sav-Game-%28-No-Shiny%29-w-All-Pok.html It Redirects Me At GBA Temp It Same Does Everytime When It Say Uploaded By: GBAtemp

Please Help Me :/


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 10, 2011)

For anyone wondering what he is talking about:


----------



## Schezo92 (Oct 10, 2011)

Does the "Download the File Now!" link at the upper left of the pop-up window work?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 11, 2011)

That isn't a button in the upper left.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, I get that too.


----------



## BlarghSD (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had the same problem. I flagged the link, hopefully that'll be addressed soon, and I don't know what else to do about it. Other downloads work so its not the site as a whole that's got the problem.


----------



## impizkit (Oct 13, 2011)

I have found this problem with many items in filetrip. Actually, I cant get anything to download. Same issue as above.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 13, 2011)

All files that were originally uploaded to the old GBAtemp download center have this problem.
It'll be fixed, but I can't tell when (we hope soon).


----------



## impizkit (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks tj_cool!


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2011)

all fixed now 
sorry for the inconvenience.
a word was posted on the FileTrip home page...


----------

